# Melaleuca Products?



## Ellen Griswold (Feb 27, 2008)

Does anyone here use these? A friend of mine has just started selling these and I'm curious. I'm not sure that I believe all that they say they are. Just because something says that they are "green" doesn't necessarily make it so. Call me a skeptic. I wondered if anyone has any experience.


----------



## Ammaarah (May 21, 2005)

The thing I hate about Melaleuca is that the people who sell it always try to recruit more people to come sell it. I RUN from MLM and similar schemes! The products are decent enough, I've heard, but in many cases I think you'd do just as well making your own or buying off the shelf.


----------



## Ellen Griswold (Feb 27, 2008)

That is exactly what bothered me.


----------



## thriftyqueen (Mar 2, 2006)

You can save a ton of money making your own cleaners that are much more "green" than Melaleuca. Their products smell so strong especially the bathroom cleaner. I felt like I needed a gas mask when I cleaned my bathroom. I don't think their products are very "green" at all.


----------



## Katico (Jan 13, 2009)

My mother is has very extreme environmental illness and literally cannot use 99% of cleaning products on the market. She is deathly sensitive to chemicals and perfumes. And she has used Melaleuca for about 15 years now, almost exclusively.

I think that they have changed their formulations in the last several years and they aren't as natural or green as they once were - I don't think she can use their cleaners or their laundry det. anymore. She does use their shampoo, deoderant, soaps, toothpaste, etc with no trouble at all.

Having grown up using the stuff, I just know the smell is just too much for me. Give me an unscented soap anyday! And I make almost all my own cleaners - less money and less packaging.

The things I would buy are their first aid creams etc, and their lip balms are nice!


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

We like their Diamond-Brite (dishwasher detergent), Sol-u-Guard (a thyme based disinfectant), Tough & Tender (general purpose cleaner), Mela Magic (heavier duty version of Tough & Tender, great for floors, patio furniture, etc.), and Sol-u-Mel for getting stains off of leather (it's a general purpose item that can be used for about a billion and one things apparently. DH and DD1 like the toothpaste. DD2 is much younger and the toothpaste would be too strong for her as it's adult strength with the mint flavouring, but I won't use the kids toothpaste for her as it had some sort of artificial sugar in it. Grrrr.

I don't use their shampoos, body soaps, lip balm, face creams, lotions or anything like that as they use ingredients that I won't use on my body. I don't see their body/face stuff as any better than what you'd pick up at the local drug store.

And we don't sell it...ever; it's not my style. My mom and I signed up together on some sort of consumer plan and we just buy a certain amount of products monthly and we get the discount for doing that. She buys one month, I buy the next. We both use the Florify Probiotics supplement which is one of the best probiotic supplements I've used, so we go through 2 bottles of that per month in each of our families so with that and cleaning stuff occasionally it's easy to meet the monthly point requirements.


----------

